# 507.2.3 Domestic cooking appliances used for commercial purposes.



## skipharper (Jun 5, 2012)

Domestic cooking appliances utilized for commercial purposes shall be provided with Type I or Type II hoods as required for the type of appliances and processes in accordance with Sections 507.2, 507.2.1 and 507.2.2.

Would you require a hood if this appliance is installed in a church hall for Sunday luncheons but no food is sold?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 5, 2012)

IMHO Church use is not commercial purposes

we have had this discussion before, check the history


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 5, 2012)

Skip,

Here, our FCO does not require a Type I  or Type II hood to be installed

if there are no burner eyes on the top of the stove, otherwise, they

have to install an approved type of hood & suppression system.

FWIW, some churches around these parts have a somewhat dubious

reputation with regard to cooking for the masses.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 5, 2012)

How many for lunch? Luncheons, this week, full blown flapjack feed next week......who is, and how are you going to regulate it?


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 5, 2012)

Greetings

We have lot of fish fries in this neck of the woods=lots of grease laden vapors=type I required. IMHO

BS


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 5, 2012)

As mark noted, it will come down to how the local AHJ interprets commercial use.  IMHO, and within our AHJ, a $5-10 donations for all you can eat buckwheat flapjacks, bacon/sausages with scrambled eggs and friday fish fry festivals would constitute a commercial use, where as employee meal preparations would not constitute a commercial use.


----------



## skipharper (Jun 6, 2012)

We use the common sense approach and trust what we are told--Building Inspectors should never "what if"-thats a bad road to go down. If you look at the definition of commercial in websters, monies are involved.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 6, 2012)

skipharper said:
			
		

> We use the common sense approach and trust what we are told--Building Inspectors should never "what if"-thats a bad road to go down. If you look at the definition of commercial in websters, monies are involved.


uh, I believe what-ifs are the backbone of many code sections, especially when designing a non-separated mixed-use assembly space.  what-ifs can mean the difference between an E and I occupancy, and A and a B occupancy.  If you are using the ICC code books, you are already well down the what-ifs road.  The what-if in this thread lies between whether it is a commercial use or a commercial occupancy and the what if they do end up selling their food for charity.

I would think your logic is a good starting point, but falls short when a kitchen experiences commerical use on a regular basis without selling it's product.


----------



## skipharper (Jun 6, 2012)

With all due respect I disagree with your theory on what if as it relates to the ICodes, which we use. When you plan review a non seperated mixed use building do you determine its an E and not an I and then drive around for the next five years thinking "what if they change it"--thats the purpose of the change of use permit.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 6, 2012)

> I would think your logic is a good starting point, but falls short when a kitchen experiences commerical use on a regular basis without selling it's product.


Exactly the problem.

We have 2 churches built under the UBC which exempted churches from Type I hood requirements if residential appliances where installed

1 has a spaghetti dinner every friday night

the other is used for large (300 plus) weddings and receptions at least every weekend during the summer and twice a month during the winter. cater's will cook in the churches kitchen.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 6, 2012)

How many pancakes do you need to cook before triggering NFPA 96 A.11.6.2 2008?  That references  the depth of grease, requireing a cleaning.

How many rashers of bacon or sausage patties before needing to clean the exhaust system?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 6, 2012)

fireguy said:
			
		

> How many pancakes do you need to cook before triggering NFPA 96 A.11.6.2 2008? That references the depth of grease, requireing a cleaning. How many rashers of bacon or sausage patties before needing to clean the exhaust system?


How many un-attended burners need to be left on before the pan of bacon or the griddle of pancakes catches fire?

The codes are there to reduce the risk factors not eliminate all propable causes and as code officials consistancy in the application within the AHJ of the code (right or wrong) is important. Using the "alternate means and methods" section of the code in lieu of a full blown Type I hood system in some applications tied to an "operational permit" may be acceptable way to go. The operational permit would be the tool to monitor the level activity and address any concerns if it should increase.

Churches are not the only ones, we have seen it with VFW's and American Legions, Moose, Elk and any number of orginizations. Starts with boiling hot dogs or a spaghetti diner to offering hamburgers and fry's on a nightly bases with a fish fry on Saturdays


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2012)

COMMERCIAL COOKING APPLIANCES. *****Appliances used in a commercial food service establishment *****for heating or cooking food and which produce grease vapors, steam, fumes, smoke or odors that are required to be removed through a local exhaust ventilation system. Such appliances include deep fat fryers; upright broilers; griddles; broilers; steam-jacketed kettles; hot-top ranges; under-fired broilers (charbroilers); ovens; barbecues; rotisseries; and similar appliances. For the purpose of this definition, *****a food service establishment shall include any building or a portion thereof used for the preparation and serving of food.*****

The code doesn't say anything about money........


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 6, 2012)

Define "commercial"  but still I go along with the intent


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Define "commercial"  but still I go along with the intent


    To me...anything not in the IRC.....I know that is a tough one.....but if you limit to "sale" of food...what do you do at a soup kitchen, etc.....If your particular AHJ has the ability to waive or alter code requirements on a case by case basis, Great!...We have to send all of our stuff to the State, and they make those decisions to maintain some kind of consistency at least within our own state....They do let people out of some of the hood requirements based on limited use (frequency and menu)....but for me, the code as written it is almost  always some type of hood.....Try to make sure the FM is involved so that when things change down the road, they can maybe step in and require a change....


----------



## fatboy (Jun 6, 2012)

That's where we start, if it's not residential, then by default it is commercial. Then we go from there. Yes, the employee break/lunch room can argue for a exception, and we have accepted it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 6, 2012)

IMC might eventually;

*M77–12 *



*505.1 *



*Proponent: *Gary Kreutziger, M.C.P., City of San Antonio, representing Gary Kreutziger (gkreutziger@sanantonio.gov) 

*Revise as follows: *



*505.1 Domestic systems. *Where domestic range hoods and domestic appliances equipped with downdraft exhaust are (delete;located within dwelling units) installed, such hoods and appliances shall discharge to the outdoors through sheet metal ducts constructed of galvanized steel, stainless steel, aluminum or copper. Such ducts shall have smooth inner walls, shall be air tight, shall be equipped with a backdraft damper, and shall be independent of all other exhaust systems. 



*Reason: *The change will provide prescriptive requirements for all installations of domestic range hoods and domestic appliances with downdraft exhaust. As the section is currently written it only applies to dwelling units. Domestic appliances are often installed in church kitchens, assisted living classrooms, break rooms, child care facilities, fire stations, etc. all of which use the domestic appliances in the same manner and with approximately the same frequency as a dwelling unit. IMC section 507.2.3 requires a type I or II hood over domestic appliances utilized for commercial purposes. Most jurisdictions would not consider the domestic appliances installed in the aforementioned occupancies as utilized for commercial purposes. This code change will provide direction where the code is currently silent. 



*Cost Impact: *The code change proposal will not increase the cost of construction.



http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Documents/2012-13cycle/Proposed-A/04_IMC.pdf



*2012 IMC*



*507.2 Where required. *A Type I or Type II hood shall be installed at or above all _commercial cooking appliances _in accordance with :Next('./icod_imc_2012_5_sec007_par002.htm')'>Sections 507.2.1 and :Next('./icod_imc_2012_5_sec007_par005.htm')'>507.2.2. Where any cooking _appliance _under a single hood requires a Type I hood, a Type I hood shall be installed. Where a Type II hood is required, a Type I or Type II hood shall be installed.

*Exception: *Where cooking appliances are equipped with integral down-draft exhaust systems and such appliances and exhaust systems are listed and labeled for the application in accordance with NFPA 96, a hood shall not be required at or above them.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 7, 2012)

I apologize repeating this if it has been posted on another thread but it’s good to review interpretations for guidance. Aware the commentary is not code; following from 2006 IMC in part; emphases added are mine.

“It is not uncommon, however, for fire stations to have a community room with a kitchen used for preparing meals. The community room is often used to hold fund-raising events, such as spaghetti dinners, fish fries or pancake breakfasts or used by members of the community for special events such as parties or weddings. The kitchen may or may not have commercial cooking appliances installed. In this case, it would appear that such a situation is intended for the preparation of food for revenue generation. In the case, a Type 1 or II hood is required based on the cooking operations that are performed under the hood. This would also apply to VFW and other fraternal organizations, church assembly halls and other similar halls.



It is important to note that cooking appliances installed in commercial occupancies do not necessarily require the installation of a Type 1 or II hood. There are a number of installations in a commercial occupancy where residential-type cooking occurs that would not require a commercial kitchen hood (see the discussion above for school classrooms and fire stations).”

Francis


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 20, 2012)

If one limits the application of Type one hoods and fire-suppression to those specifically intended to generate revenue, what dowe do with schools, boarding homes, kitchens associate with retirement homes, assisted living, jails, etc.  Revenue from meals, or lack thereof, doesn't seem to me to be a good determining criteria.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 30, 2013)

Searching for this code section, and came upon the commentary.  Big Mac, the scenarios you gave acually all get reimbursed either on a per-meal basis or as part fo a package (room AND board).


----------



## Yikes (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree or disagree: if my city's health department (in charge of restaurant inspections, etc.) has concluded that the city's own park house - - which has a residential-type gas range and residential hood in it - - is NOT a "food establishment", then the fire department inspector should NOT require a type I hood per 507.  Correct?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 30, 2013)

Depends on AHJ; here it would be the B.O. not the health or Fire Official.

Francis


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 9, 2013)

Is ANYONE requiring "Anti-Tip" devices installed...

Is ANYONE requiring that ranges and dishwashers have "Anti-Tip" devices installed, as per the manufacturer's installation instructions?   If not, what is the reason?

The original topic question has been long ago debated and answered.  However, commercial or not, I am told that most inspectors are not requiring the anti-tip devices at final inspection.  Why not?

http://bloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com/stltoday.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/3/c3/3c3500d6-e962-5903-b2ee-8bc44481a30d/4c9a5dfa2a07c.preview-300.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

Anti-tip devices became a UL requirement June 3, 1991.

Not required by any code agency that I am aware of


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

WHEN STOVE TIPPED ON MINOR

CHILDREN

Anti-tip devices became a UL requirement June 3, 1991.

http://www.lawatyourfingertips.com/wp-content/uploads/casenotes/CNSTOVETIPPING.pdf

It would appear that there will be liability as against the Landlord/Insured for the stove which was installed without an anti-tipping device.

The Landlord will be held liable on a non-delegable duty theory, which will preclude any apportionment under Proposition 51 with the installer.

Installer may be held strictly liable for the sale and distribution of the stove and the maker of the stove will also be held strictly liable under a products

liability theory [failure to warn, and defective for failing to install anti-tipping device or making one available].

Finally, while the children are too young to be held comparatively negligent, one must consider a cross-complaint as against the minors’ parents for negligence in failing to

properly supervise the minors.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 9, 2013)

I would think that if it is part of the UL listing for the appliance it should be required to be installed


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> anti-tip devices became a ul requirement june 3, 1991.Not required by any code agency that i am aware of


2006 irc m1901.2, g2408.1

2006 imc 917.1


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> 2006 irc m1901.2, g2408.1 2006 imc 917.1


*Help me out here?*

International Mechanical Code 2006 (Fifth Printing)

917.1 Cooking appliances.

Cooking appliances that are designed for permanent installation, including ranges, ovens, stoves, broilers, grills, fryers, griddles and barbecues, shall be listed, labeled and installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions. Oil-burning stoves shall be tested in accordance with UL 896. Solid fuel-fired ovens shall be tested in accordance with UL 2162

IRC 2006

G2408.1 (305.1) General.

Equipment and appliances shall be installed as required by the terms of their approval, in accordance with the conditions of listing, the manufacturer’s instructions and this code. Manufacturers’ installation instructions shall be available on the job site at the time of inspection. Where a code provision is less restrictive than the conditions of the listing of the equipment or appliance or the manufacturer’s installation instructions, the conditions of the listing and the manufacturer’s installation instructions shall apply.

Unlisted appliances approved in accordance with Section 2404.3 shall be limited to uses recommended by the manufacturer and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions, the provisions of this code and the requirements determined by the code official.

SECTION M1901 RANGES AND OVENS

M1901.1 Clearances.

Freestanding or built-in ranges shall have a vertical clearance above the cooking top of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) to unprotected combustible material. Reduced clearances are permitted in accordance with the listing and labeling of the range hoods or appliances.

M1901.2 Cooking appliances.

Household cooking appliances shall be listed and labeled and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions. The installation shall not interfere with combustion air or access for operation and servicing.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *Help me out here?*International Mechanical Code 2006 (Fifth Printing)
> 
> 917.1 Cooking appliances.
> 
> ...


What are you questioning Mark?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> What are you questioning Mark?


Jake implied the anti-tip requirements were codified

He quoted code sections, and i don't see the requirements in the code

The only thing we can hang our hat on is to install per manufacturer s instructions


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Jake implied the anti-tip requirements were codifiedHe quoted code sections, and i don't see the requirements in the code


The requirement imposed by the codes is to install according to the installation and application manual provided by the manufacturer.

The brackets are required to be installed per the manufacturer


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

From one major appliance manufacture's IOM

53

Installation Instructions

INSTALLING THE ANTI-TIP DEVICE

10

A.

Mark the wall where the

RIGHT EDGE

of the range

is to be located. Be sure to allow for the countertop

overhang if you intend to install the range next to

cabinets.

B.

Locate the outside edge of the device 2

1

⁄

8

′′

toward the

center of the range from the marked edge of the range.

C.

Using the device as a template, mark the position of

the hole for the screw.

D.

For wood construction, drill a pilot hole at an angle

of 20 degrees from the horizontal. A nail or awl may

be used if a drill is not available.

Mount the Anti-Tip device with the screw provided.

For cement or concrete construction, you will need

a 1/4

′′

x 1

1

⁄

2

′′

lag bolt and a 1/2

′′

O.D. sleeve anchor,

which are not provided. Drill the recommended size

hole for the hardware.

WARNING!

Range must be secured with an approved Anti-Tip

device.

Unless properly installed, the range could be

tipped by you or a child standing, sitting or leaning

on an open door.

After installing the Anti-Tip device, verify that it is

in place by carefully attempting to tilt the range

forward.

This range has been designed to meet all

recognized industry tip standards for all normal

conditions.

The use of this device does not preclude tipping

of the range when not properly installed.

If the Anti-Tip device supplied with the range does

not fit this application, use the universal Anti-Tip

device WB2X7909.

Anti-Tip

device

Slotted head

screw

Wallplate

Approx.

20°

2

1

/

8

”

Marked edge of range

INSTALLING THE ANTI-TIP DEVICE

(CONT.)

Install the sleeve anchor into the drilled hole and then

install the lag bolt through the device. The bolts must be

properly tightened as recommended for the hardware.

E.

Slide the range against the wall, and check for proper

installation by grasping the front edge of the cooktop

and carefully attempting to tilt the range forward.

Back of range

Wallboard

Wood screw

Anti-Tip

device

WHEN ALL HOOKUPS ARE COMPLETED

Make sure all controls are left in the off position. Make

sure the flow of combustion and ventilation a


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

As I stated before, the anti-tip is not codified, You are relying on the manufacturer to put it in the instructions.

It is not like securing the water heater, which is codified.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> As I stated before, the anti-tip is not codified, You are relying on the manufacturer to put it in the instructions.It is not like securing the water heater, which is codified.


Not as a specific article, but since it is required to be in the installation instruction as part of the appliance listing then it is required under the code

There is no possible way to have everything in its own separate article. Earth quakes where specifically addressed and from that requirements for securing a water heater in a seismic area is required.

If a proposal was submitted to make this a specific subject it would probably be rejected since it is already required by the UL standard and required by the manufacturer.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

Why codified water heaters and not other appliances

water heater manufacturers also put it in their instructions but yet it is codified.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Why codified water heaters and not other appliances water heater manufacturers also put it in their instructions but yet it is codified.


Water heaters are at times installed on platforms and are top heavy due to there design.

I have not seen any water heater requirements that require them to be anchored in all installations as part of there listing.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Water heaters are at times installed on platforms and are top heavy due to there design.I have not seen any water heater requirements that require them to be anchored in all installations as part of there listing.


As I said It is in their instructions, Not listing


----------



## Jim B (Dec 3, 2013)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> Is ANYONE requiring that ranges and dishwashers have "Anti-Tip" devices installed, as per the manufacturer's installation instructions?   If not, what is the reason?The original topic question has been long ago debated and answered.  However, commercial or not, I am told that most inspectors are not requiring the anti-tip devices at final inspection.  Why not?
> 
> http://bloximages.newyork1.vip.townnews.com/stltoday.com/content/tncms/assets/v3/editorial/3/c3/3c3500d6-e962-5903-b2ee-8bc44481a30d/4c9a5dfa2a07c.preview-300.jpg


The IPC 2009, 409.1 and the IRC 2009 Table P2701.1 both reference ASSE 1004 for (domestic) Dishwashers

ASSE 1004, 1.3.9 and 2.1 will require that the installation of a domestic dishwasher following manufacture installation instruction

It appears that if the manufactuer requires the anti-tip so does the code


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 3, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How many un-attended burners need to be left on before the pan of bacon or the griddle of pancakes catches fire?Churches are not the only ones, we have seen it with VFW's and American Legions, Moose, Elk and any number of organizations. Starts with boiling hot dogs or a spaghetti diner to offering hamburgers and fry's on a nightly bases with a fish fry on Saturdays


Forgive me for asking, but... "Do you know any CHURCHES that burned down due to KITCHEN FIRES?"

   All the information that I have seen listed the causes as arson, electrical, or non-kitchen related causes.   Just saying... 'If it's not a problem, then what's the problem?'

As for anti-tip devices, there are several cases where stoves tipped over and caused serious injuries.  I require them to be installed as per the manufacturer's installation instructions.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 3, 2013)

How many fire stations have caught on fire from kitchen fires? I know of two in our state alone in the last two years........

When a non-profit (aka non-taxable) entity spends 12 million on a church building, do you think it unfair to ask for a small percentage to ensure adequate protection off the structure?

https://www.brotherhoodmutual.com/www/?linkservid=FDB18EB1-5056-9664-AA8EEA424EDDA4F6&showMeta=2&ext=.pdf

22% of all fires in churches are cooking fire........ this is from an insurance company that specializes in insurance programs that cater to churches......


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 3, 2013)

New release 2013 -

http://www.nfpa.org/~/media/files/research/nfpa%20reports/occupancies/osreligious.pdf


----------

